# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 381 : en mai, gèle ce qu'il te plait

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 381.

----------


## Zodex

Bon, il sort le 16, ça vous laisse 6 jours pour poncer Pillars of Eternity 2 et écrire le test pour qu'il sorte dans ce numéro.  :tired:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Le "Figure implosée" va devenir mythique pour bien des raisons. Ca me laisse l'image d'un départ au format Véga Missyl à 380 sur l'autoroute avant de voir l'explosion au loin.

Au passage, dans "le tour du gadget", on a droit aux annotations secrètes : 
[NDRL]URL pour papier : cpc.cx/lQb[/NDLR]

Mélanger les lettres, c'est pas bien, surtout quand on fait un c/c à la fin de chaque paragraphe.

----------


## Izual

Oups ! C'est corrigé, merci.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tant qu'on est dans les petites erreurs de mise en forme, dans les news online y'a toujours ce petit bug de premier caractère mis en valeur dans la news "Ca va grouper chérie". Si je me souviens bien, j'en avais parlé y'a longtemps, la news commence non pas par le guillemet mais par «em> . Me souviens plus de la réponse qu'Ivan avait apportée, mais voilà, je suis d'humeur à couper les cheveux des mouches en 4.

----------


## davelin

Madame, Monsieur, est-ce ici le bon service pour se plaindre du départ de Guy Moquette? Après le passage au mensuel, Prestalis, et Pipo, ça commence à faire beaucoup pour mon petit coeur tout mou. Pourtant je vous suis depuis 2007, et j'ai subi les départs de Threanor, Gringo, Boulon et son papa, et je passe d'autres événements déchirants. Quelqu'un peut-il me rassurer et au moins me dire que c'est pour la bonne cause, qu'il ira bien et ne finira pas attaché à un arbre sur une aire de l'A6? Même si ça m'a bien scié les pattes (et j'exagère à peine), je sais que Pipo a trouvé une bonne maison avec des gens aimants qui s'occupent bien de lui. Mais ça ne m'enlève pas l'inquiétude pour mon canard favori. Bisous.

----------


## LaVaBo

Il va s'occuper de la rubrique wargames de Marie Claire.

----------


## sseb22

Je ne sais pas où écrire ceci et le lien de l'article pointe vers ce topic.
Désolé si ce n'est pas à la bonne place.

Je suis attristé par le décès de Jérôme.
Je ne le connaissais pas personnellement mais j'avais lu certains de ces articles et, avec un ami, nous étions allés au débotté du haut de nos 15 ans, à la rédaction de Joystick pour aller voir nos journalistes de cœur. 
C'était au milieu des années 90 et je me souviens encore de l'avoir rencontré et lui avoir dit un bonjour timide.

Toutes mes pensées vont bien évidemment à sa famille et à ses collègues qui sont sûrement devenus plus que cela.

Sébastien

----------


## TiNitro

:Emo: 
Lord  ::cry:: 

Sincères condoléances les gars.

----------


## znokiss

Ivan a posté une news concernant le départ de Casque.

----------


## davelin

Et puis voilà, complètement par hasard sur le Twitter du Canard, Casque. La dernière aventure de Slipman a un sale goût. Je me suis pas abonné pour souffrir, OK?
Non mais sérieux, je me rends compte à quel point tout ce petit monde que je retrouvais dans mes chiottes, tous ces personnages forcément différents des vraies personnes, mais pas si loin que ça, depuis le temps c'était un peu de la famille. Cliché mais vrai. Des bisous à toute l'équipe, soutine à se famille. Je me souviens d'une belle photo de lui dans un article mainstream qui lui était consacré ainsi qu'à un autre journaliste: quelqu'un voit-il de quoi je parle?

----------


## Zodex

Punaise, l'intro du test de Frostpunk !  ::XD:: 

Moquette.  :Emo: 

Dans le test de Doodle Date : _"(...)on incarne une jeune personne qui vient d'avoir dix-huit et s'apprête à entrer à l'université."_
Je me demande dix-huit quoi elle vient d'avoir cette jeune personne.  :tired:

----------


## Haraban

Un wink pour Moquette avant son départ, car il semble nommer ses sauvegardes comme moi : selon la situation au moment de ladite sauvegarde  ::P:  .

Des trucs du genre "Ruine", "Mal engagé" où "Perso décédé" sont monnaies courantes dans mes fichiers de save quel que soit le jeu (pour peu que je puisse choisir le nom du fichier).

----------


## Flad

> Punaise, l'intro du test de Frostpunk ! 
> 
> Moquette.


Y a moyen de me l'offrir cet article ? #clochardduweb

----------


## Schoumy

Lord Casque Noir :/

Je me souviens encore de lui dans les vidéos de Joystick et de son légendaire 19cm qui l'empechait de rouler sa Porsche  ::cry::

----------


## ignome

Mais nooon Moquette : mais pourquoiiiiii partir ? Cet abandon me rend super triste, après pipo, moquette alors évidemment, avec l'horrible nouvelle pour Lord, l'ambiance va surement être bien triste à la rédac  ::'(: 
Courage à vous tous en tout cas, sincères condoléances (et Moquette, j'espère que t'es parti chercher Pipo et que tu reviens d'ici peu !)

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Dans le test de Doodle Date : _"(...)on incarne une jeune personne qui vient d'avoir dix-huit et s'apprête à entrer à l'université."_
> Je me demande dix-huit quoi elle vient d'avoir cette jeune personne.


elle vient d'avoir 18 au bac vraisemblablement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Elidjah

En bossant un peu, elle aurait eu 19,5

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Comme d'hab je commence par feuilleter et lire les titres, Ellen Replay c'est une nouvelle embauche ? Ou juste pour l'article sur la novélisation ?

----------


## Flad

Merci à Jeuxlag !
J'avais chouiné pour un article, grâce à toi je l'ai !

----------


## Zodex

> Merci à Jeuxlag !
> J'avais chouiné pour un article, grâce à toi je l'ai !


Bah j'allais justement te dire d'aller chouiner !

----------


## Flad

> Bah j'allais justement te dire d'aller chouiner !


Ouais j'ai pas encore le réflexe.

----------


## Zodex

> Ouais j'ai pas encore le réflexe.


Ou alors tu t'abonnes.  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Ou alors tu te ré-abonnes.


Oui mais le portefeuille dit non.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Oui mais personne ne pourra t'offrir l'aventure inédite de Slipman qui est dans la version papier.  ::trollface:: 


Je passais juste remercier la grève des transports et le manque d'esprit d'aventure des mamans qui ont probablement permis d'obtenir 2 encadrés parmi les plus érotiques de toute l'histoire des encadrés de la presse vidéoludique dans l'article sur les machins en carton de Nintendo.

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Comme d'hab je commence par feuilleter et lire les titres, Ellen Replay c'est une nouvelle embauche ? Ou juste pour l'article sur la novélisation ?


Salut ! Non je ne suis qu'une humble pigiste, mais j'espère que cette première contribution sera le fondement d'une longue et fructueuse collaboration.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pseudo bien trouvé, en tout cas.

----------


## R_K

Dans le test de Battletech, ackboo parle de Piranha Bytes et de leurs séries Gothic et Ryzen. Ce ne serait pas plutôt Risen? Ryzen c'est la marque des nouveaux processeur d'AMD  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui. Il Rijone maintenant.

----------


## Flad

:Facepalm:

----------


## Akodo

:Perfect: 
J'aime beaucoup la couverture. Très bon cru. J'ai pas tout lu, mais l'article sur le pain et le dessin de Couly avec Doom m'ont beaucoup plus.

----------


## Chocolouf

Il y a un topic sur le départ de Moquette ? C'est pour déverser mon amour.

----------


## Wulfstan

Par ici.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut ! Non je ne suis qu'une humble pigiste, mais j'espère que cette première contribution sera le fondement d'une longue et fructueuse collaboration.


Du coup j'ai pris le temps d'avancer dans la lecture du 381. Très bon article (avec une intro tout à fait dans le "ton" _Canard PC_), j'ai appris plein de trucs. Au plaisir de retrouver ta signature dans le mag.  ::):

----------


## Ellen Replay

C'est très gentil, merci ! Et contente si ça a pu t'apprendre des trucs, compatriote angevin.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oui c'est chouette, je n'ai jamais osé lire ce genre de truc, je me méfie toujours des dérivés qui puent le pognon opportuniste (même si je peux avoir tort), c'était intéressant.
Et si ça peut donner envie de lire à des gamins, ça peut être une excellente porte d'entrée.

----------


## Makusu

> C'est très gentil, merci ! Et contente si ça a pu t'apprendre des trucs, compatriote angevin.


Je confirme ton article est super intéressant et bien écris.

J'avoue que par experience je dirais qu'il est plus intéressant de voir de bonne adaptations vidéoludiques de romans reconnus (Il suffit de voir The Witcher). 
Mais on apprend des choses intéressantes sur les motivations des auteurs et les contraintes qu'ils ont parfois.

----------


## Foxyrad

Une tuerie le nouveau Slipman, les dessins sont vraiment superbes ! Mais l'auteur aurait pu signer son œuvre non ? (Même si on sait très bien qui sait)

----------


## Jeckhyl

> (Même si on sait très bien qui sait)


Mais encore fallut-ce t'il qu'il le susse.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Salut ! Non je ne suis qu'une humble pigiste, mais j'espère que cette première contribution sera le fondement d'une longue et fructueuse collaboration.


Très intéressant article sur la novelisation des JV.
D'ailleurs as-tu lu les romans Myst ? 
J'ai le premier (Le Livre d'Atrus, offert avec certaines éditions du jeu), mais jamais trouvé la motivation pour m'y jeter.



C'est un cas de novélisation un peu particulier car le premier jet a été écrit par Rand et Robyn Miller eux-même, et insatisfaits du résultat ils ont demandé à un vrai écrivain, David Wingrove, d'en faire un vrai roman.
Les deux tomes suivants, Le Livre de Ti'ana et Le Livre de D'ni ont été écrits par Rand Miller et David Windgrove.

Et je viens de découvrir que le talentueux (et prolifique) Pierre Bordage avait écrit un roman dans l'univers d'Atlantis (de Cryo), va falloir que je déniche un exemplaire.



Edit :
Je savais que j'étais pas fou et qu'il y avait eu un début de topic sur le sujet, fallait juste que je le retrouve :
Les nouvelles & romans liés au jeu vidéo

----------


## Catel

> Un wink pour Moquette avant son départ, car il semble nommer ses sauvegardes comme moi : selon la situation au moment de ladite sauvegarde  .
> 
> Des trucs du genre "Ruine", "Mal engagé" où "Perso décédé" sont monnaies courantes dans mes fichiers de save quel que soit le jeu (pour peu que je puisse choisir le nom du fichier).


Le dossier de fou que ça ferait  ::lol:: 
"Dis moi comment tu sauvegardes je te dirai, etc"

Moi je fais toujours "Catel", "Catel0", "Catel1", "Catel2"...

(pour Moquette c'est plus facile comme ça dans un cadre pro)

----------

